# 2015 New York Auto Show



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

When is the New York auto show?

I've heard it could reveal what the 2016 Malibu and Cruze will look like and give a good look at them. I'm eagerly anticipating getting to watch the walkthroughs on youtube and read up on them online.

The anticipation is killing me.:biggrin:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I use to drive down to Chicago to see the girls, whoops, I mean the cars at the McCormick Place*.*

How are the girls, whoops, I mean the cars at the New York International Auto Show?

I also like to look at the girls, whoops, I mean the cars in that Hot Rod Magazine. They have the best looking girls, whoops I mean cars than any other automotive magazine.


----------

